# 8 month pup constantly biting us



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

Bella is 8 months and i have a 5 yr old daughter she bites all the time. How do i stop it? And will the biting ever end??? Also Bella will try to sit on her or knock her down. I think part of the problem is me, i can't always be around them so i separate them alot. Could the dog be jealous too of my daughter? I'm so frustrated help please!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Has Bella been for obedience training? If not, this is strongly advised.


----------



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

yes but the trainer says it's just the puppy stage and she'll grow out of it. Bella can do all the normal commands and is very smart, just playful and stubborn!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I would think by 8 months she would not be biting anymore. How long have you had her? Does she actually put pressure on your daughters hands and leave a mark when biting? Or is she just simply putting your daughters hand in her mouth? Scout is 8 months and she likes to lick and occasionally will put the kids hands in her mouth but never ever put any pressure on them.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

perhaps your daughter needs to be the one to do things for bella, like making her sit and hand feed her for a bit....stuff like that so that bella learns to look to your daughter for her food? I'm not sure...but at 8 months bella must be getting pretty big....


----------



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

sometimes she just puts our hands in her mouth and nibbles. But when it comes to my daughter she can bite hard but leaves no marks. Just hurts her though. Bella has always treated my DD as a littermate almost. I've had my DD do commands for treats, feed her, etc. Just not everyday. Maybe i'll start doing that more and talk to my trainer again. And my DD is not innocent either, she does provoke rough play at times and we are constantly on her for that. And once in awhile Bella will be calm and let her pet her too.


----------



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> I would think by 8 months she would not be biting anymore. How long have you had her? Does she actually put pressure on your daughters hands and leave a mark when biting? Or is she just simply putting your daughters hand in her mouth? Scout is 8 months and she likes to lick and occasionally will put the kids hands in her mouth but never ever put any pressure on them.


We've had bella since she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please google NILIF. It is a great management tool and your daughter can start using it also to elevate herself in the pack (in Bella's eyes).


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

By eight months she shouldn't be biting hard enough to hurt on a consistant basis. If she knows bite inhibiton but its your daughter who gets the harder bites and no one else, then Bella might think its ok to play rougher with your daughter. Perhaps your daughter isnt' giving the same cues you did when Bella bit you to hard. I'm just guessing here...

Lucky knows that he never mouths the kids, he can mouth me softly and he's allowed to get really rough with my husband even leaving marks. He goes by the cues he's given by each individual....Bella is still very much a puppy and still learning... 

As far as sitting on your daughter and knocking her down...they are clumsy. Lucky did not have his coordination and judgement at that age. He was always knocking my kids (age 5 and 6) down and smushing them. I never left Lucky alone with my kids ....they were all too dangerous to each other.

But Lucky did calm down very much shortly after a year...and he is trustworthy around kids now. I know its hard but your work will pay off.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> yes but the trainer says it's just the puppy stage and she'll grow out of it. Bella can do all the normal commands and is very smart, just playful and stubborn!


This advice scares me. It is not just the puppy stage. Puppies do bite/nip more than adults. They need to learn correct behaviour. Goldens are very oral oriented - they like to have something in their mouths. Goldens can be very stubborn. Bella needs to see your daughter as higher in the pack - equal or lower is no good. When Bella bites you (or whoever is being bitten) you should very loudly go, ow, no bite! take your hand away and give her something she can bite - a kong, nylabone, toy, etc. There are some other threads with info NILIF - or nothing in life is free. Good luck.


----------



## Kirstin (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I had Naomi(my DD) feed Bella tonight. Bella looked confused lol. I'm working with Naomi too, she gets Bella all excited and i think that's a big part of our problem too. And when she bites me i pull my hands up and say no bite, seems to help a little. Or i walk away.


----------

